# Showtime Hydraulics



## LayItLow

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.



http://www.showtimehydraulics.com


----------



## Don juan futon

Glad to see a sponsor up on this site! And especially Showtime. Even though I run CCE, it's nice to see some L-O-V-E. ha ha ha


----------



## Icee Hott

i roll showtime. 4 chrome pumps, 12 batts, 4 adex dumps.


----------



## since 94

REPRESENTIN SHOWTIME ALL DAY EVERY DAY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


4 HEAVY WEIGHT PUMPS & 3 ADEX DUMPS & 14 WORKAHOLIC BATTERYZ 4 SWITCHEZ + MY SWITCH HANDLE


" WHEN YOUR READY TO HIT BACK BUMPER CALL SHOWTIME!!!!!"
"TAKE THE JUNK OUT THA TRUNK AND PUT IN SHOWTIME!!
 uffin: uffin:  uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Dec 4 2002, 05:24 PM
> *Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.showtimehydraulics.com*


 Hey man can you help me I'm new need to know what I need for a basic install and is it hard to install. If I get a kit does everything come with it


----------



## big pimpin

Where you get your pumps from?????????


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 6 2002, 02:11 PM
> *Where you get your pumps from?????????*


 Pesco, hahaha.


----------



## since 94

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Dec 4 2002, 05:24 PM
> *Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.showtimehydraulics.com*


 FORM THESE GUY ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hydrota

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> *Where you get your pumps from?????????*


 the champions use SHOWTIME. 

if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:


----------



## since 94

> _Originally posted by hydrota2000+Dec 6 2002, 03:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hydrota2000 @ Dec 6 2002, 03:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> *Where you get your pumps from?????????*


the champions use SHOWTIME. 

if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King$Kong

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Dec 4 2002, 05:24 PM
> *Hey man can you help me I'm new need to know what I need for a basic install and is it hard to install. If I get a kit does everything come with it?
> *


Hey, Im new too. You'll need batterys(group 31), and coils. You should also check out this sites tech section and if you want to learn even more, buy "How to build a Lowrider" and "The Lowriders Handbook" both availible at amazon.com, helped me out a lot. And theres different types of kits also. Depends on how much u wanna spend and what kinda moves your lookin to do. Don't forget about other things also like frame reinforcements and installation. U could do it yourself or have a shop do it for you. If I missed n e thing, the other posters will help u out. :biggrin:


----------



## 1LOWCHERO

4 Showtime Comp pumps, 10 batteries, 10 switches, no mercy. First to do full install on a 64 Ranchero. Showtime!!! sponsor me so we can kick some @ss.


----------



## SHOWTIME916

Hey john, its too bad you werent at the meeting in stockton bro. Kita said you were a great person and reccommended me to your shop. Looks like ill be coming from sacramento to have you do my setup. Keep it up on that lac!!!!! Peace...


----------



## domi0044

name some championships that showtime has won or records they have ever held?


----------



## since 94

my homie john has multi world records under his belt
repen showtime to the fulest,


----------



## OrangeCounty58

funny how posts dissappeared up in here. again john was building dancer's before showtime gear went in, so it really shouldnt count. as someone mentionded earlier, all about the install. john is reputable, thats why hes the 800 technician at showtime, they needed somone who knows something over there. we all saw that when they called out under "legit" rules the competition stepped up and broke a record at that. still dont see anyone gaining championships besides john and in the streets down here in la and orange county. break the gear down, all basically the same. compare apples to apples. not the heavy blocks to beginner set ups.


----------



## PITBULL

> Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.showtimehydraulics.com[/quote:0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by hydrota2000+Dec 6 2002, 03:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hydrota2000 @ Dec 6 2002, 03:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> *Where you get your pumps from?????????*


the champions use SHOWTIME. 

if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
maybe someone should tell hydrotoy bout prohopper then. Im a showtime person myself


----------



## hydroaire10

hey man I was deluded by propaganda on that website, had to take some pills to come back to reality


----------



## FlickinSwitches

well all i know is that, that bitch can get hi-low on my dick!!


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by FlickinSwitches_@Dec 30 2002, 06:43 PM
> *well all i know is that, that bitch can get hi-low on my dick!!*


 well that girl is fine, glad you had some taste in some respect. the market is all propoganda. should tell a woman that in person and see how far it gets you. :biggrin:


----------



## FlickinSwitches

who do u show respect? I shure wouldnt show much respect at all towards your penny pinching flea market setup.


----------



## hydroaire10

Ask him what kind of pumps he runs.......


----------



## hydroaire10

.......... 



Last edited by hydroaire10 at Dec 31 2002, 11:58 PM


----------



## FlickinSwitches

well you heard the man orange county reject, what kinda flea market special do we got today???!!!!!!! i heard old Al puts the rejects in those american hydraulic kits ,, you wanna know how i know all this shit?? Because i let you dumb bastards jew me into it.


----------



## Lowlow76

> _Originally posted by FlickinSwitches_@Dec 31 2002, 06:00 PM
> *well you heard the man orange county reject, what kinda flea market special do we got today???!!!!!!! i heard old Al puts the rejects in those american hydraulic kits ,, you wanna know how i know all this shit?? Because i let you dumb bastards jew me into it.*


 Why did you post the exact same thing that hydroaire did, and then hydroaire edited it?


----------



## FlickinSwitches

me and hydroaire is sharing a computer right now.... we are just logging in and out back and forth. And we fucked up


----------



## Lowlow76

> _Originally posted by FlickinSwitches_@Dec 31 2002, 06:02 PM
> *me and hydroaire is sharing a computer right now.... we are just logging in and out back and forth. And we fucked up*


 Oh


----------



## FlickinSwitches

Hey this hydroaire here, you can just call me joseph like the rest of the nemrods, I know he's on here but to fuckin scared to say anything cause the rest of his buddies isn't in here..


----------



## Chris

ohhhh shit flickindicks is back


----------



## FlickinSwitches

ohh hey shit head .. long time no see,,, what the fuck brings you to this topic?


----------



## OrangeCounty58

well everyone has to try on pass on the their knowledge to someone. he found someone who could be easily persuaded. its all good. they said attitude problems couldn't be taught.


----------



## grapevine509

swang'n 4 pumps ,1 hydroaire dump ,10 workaholics 3 ton showtimes and its swanging hard!!!!!!!!!!!!! show time is the shiz'nit !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydromaxx Montreal

Showtimes got my (client's) back. If their happy with the product so am I. M.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by PITBULL+Dec 23 2002, 07:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PITBULL @ Dec 23 2002, 07:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LayItLow_@Dec 5 2002, 02:24 AM
> *Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.showtimehydraulics.com*


im riding the only way to ride ...HILOW ... :0[/b][/quote]
i agree but roomers going around that they are closing is it true.


----------



## 1LOWCHERO

whaaaat?


----------



## MADHOPPER

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL+Jan 13 2003, 08:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (OLDSCHOOL @ Jan 13 2003, 08:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2002, 07:43 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--LayItLow*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Dec 5 2002, 02:24 AM
> Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.showtimehydraulics.com*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> im riding the only way to ride ...HILOW ... :0*
Click to expand...

i agree but roomers going around that they are closing is it true.[/b][/quote]
They have shitty service anyways,their mail order sucks ass.
I heard the same thing also,are they?


----------



## 1LOWCHERO

I dont know where you getting these stories from. But I use something called a phone to call in orders. I call in an order on monday morning, 3 days later, thursday its at my door. And thats standard shipping to Sac. Maybe they cant read english, only pig latin. :0 lol.


----------



## MADHOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1LOWCHERO_@Jan 25 2003, 11:57 PM
> *I dont know where you getting these stories from. But I use something called a phone to call in orders. I call in an order on monday morning, 3 days later, thursday its at my door. And thats standard shipping to Sac. Maybe they cant read english, only pig latin. :0 lol.*


 Dude when was the last time you ordered from hi&low?

I placed a order for chrome fittings and a slow down,got them like six weeks later,three days my ass.


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by MADHOPPER+Jan 26 2003, 12:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MADHOPPER @ Jan 26 2003, 12:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1LOWCHERO_@Jan 25 2003, 11:57 PM
> *I dont know where you getting these stories from.  But I use something called a phone to call in orders.  I call in an order on monday morning, 3 days later, thursday its at my door.  And thats standard shipping to Sac.  Maybe they cant read english, only pig latin. :0  lol.*


Dude when was the last time you ordered from hi&low?

I placed a order for chrome fittings and a slow down,got them like six weeks later,three days my ass.[/b][/quote]
SURRRRRRREEEEEEEEE


----------



## MADHOPPER

> _Originally posted by RICH+Jan 27 2003, 10:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Jan 27 2003, 10:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2003, 12:43 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--1LOWCHERO*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jan 25 2003, 11:57 PM
> I dont know where you getting these stories from.  But I use something called a phone to call in orders.  I call in an order on monday morning, 3 days later, thursday its at my door.  And thats standard shipping to Sac.  Maybe they cant read english, only pig latin. :0  lol.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Dude when was the last time you ordered from hi&low?
> 
> I placed a order for chrome fittings and a slow down,got them like six weeks later,three days my ass.*
Click to expand...

SURRRRRRREEEEEEEEE[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: It's still More Bounce on mine. :biggrin:


----------



## ProHopper

WHERE YOU GET YOUR PUMPS FROM.......
WHERE YOU GET YOUR DUMPS FROM......
HOW YOU MAKE IT HIT THE BACK..........
GET THAT IN THAT CADILLAC...............

1 NAME: PRO HOPPER

STILL NONE BETTER AT BUMPER SLAMMIN', BOULEVARD JAMMIN', OR JUST STRAIGHT SWANGIN'.

I don't get into i heard that this sucked about this company or such things like that, everyone that ever deals with a company numerous times is going to have at least one bitch or gripe about how it took forever or that they got the wrong thing for example, but then we have to figure everyone hires a dumb ass every now and again so don't hold it against the company as a whole. I order on regular from Pro Hopper, Showtime, Hi-Low, and even CCE, and they all get to me in the same time and my shop is in Florida so of course when I need something fast I pay the extra shipping so I don't have to hear a lot of snotty ass rich kid's whining about it, so just suck it up and wait or do something about it for yourself, there is no price to high when my shit breaks, I want it yesterday! :0


----------



## Perro

> _Originally posted by ProHopper_@Jan 28 2003, 11:15 PM
> *I pay the extra shipping so I don't have to hear a lot of snotty ass rich kid's whining about it*


 MADHOPPER?


----------



## 1LOWCHERO

Ummm took 3 days for my showtime 4 pump kit. and just recently ordered a new set of checks and slows for the setup. Took 3 days too. I dunno bout you but I'm not lying about something like shipping time. Maybe, cause I b.s. with them and talk with them and not "At" them. I dunno, they like me I guess. but shipping is kinda high with them. All I gotta say is I am happy and satisfied with the product and service. And this aignt no commercial, this is coming from the switch and with experience.


----------



## MADHOPPER

> _Originally posted by SDStunna+Jan 30 2003, 01:10 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (SDStunna @ Jan 30 2003, 01:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ProHopper_@Jan 28 2003, 11:15 PM
> *I pay the extra shipping so I don't have to hear a lot of snotty ass rich kid's whining about it*


MADHOPPER?[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: So what? You need a loan stunna?


----------



## Perro

> _Originally posted by MADHOPPER+Feb 1 2003, 06:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MADHOPPER @ Feb 1 2003, 06:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2003, 01:10 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--ProHopper*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jan 28 2003, 11:15 PM
> I pay the extra shipping so I don't have to hear a lot of snotty ass rich kid's whining about it*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> MADHOPPER?*
Click to expand...

:biggrin: So what? You need a loan stunna?[/b][/quote]
:uh:


----------



## MADHOPPER

> _Originally posted by 1LOWCHERO_@Jan 30 2003, 01:20 AM
> *Ummm took 3 days for my showtime 4 pump kit. and just recently ordered a new set of checks and slows for the setup. Took 3 days too. I dunno bout you but I'm not lying about something like shipping time. Maybe, cause I b.s. with them and talk with them and not "At" them. I dunno, they like me I guess. but shipping is kinda high with them. All I gotta say is I am happy and satisfied with the product and service. And this aignt no commercial, this is coming from the switch and with experience.*


 Dude,I think you are confused,what I meant was that hi&low sucks with the delivery time.I don't know what you are talking about? 
I am still wondering if they are closing or not? :uh:


----------



## Wickeddragon68

> _Originally posted by MADHOPPER+Jan 26 2003, 12:43 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MADHOPPER @ Jan 26 2003, 12:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--1LOWCHERO_@Jan 25 2003, 11:57 PM
> *I dont know where you getting these stories from.  But I use something called a phone to call in orders.  I call in an order on monday morning, 3 days later, thursday its at my door.  And thats standard shipping to Sac.  Maybe they cant read english, only pig latin. :0  lol.*


Dude when was the last time you ordered from hi&low?

I placed a order for chrome fittings and a slow down,got them like six weeks later,three days my ass.[/b][/quote]
Man Ive been ordering wit Hilow for the past 7 years man and Mando is the man with this game man no prob but Hilow has some good service with me man!!


----------



## MADHOPPER

Well I don't share the same feelings,based on my experience with them,but good for you. :cheesy:


----------



## MADHOPPER

Ok, :cheesy:


----------



## HiLowBlazer

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 1 2003, 08:43 PM
> *Man Ive been ordering wit Hilow for the past 7 years man and Mando is the man with this game man no prob but Hilow has some good service with me man!!*












Hi-Low is definately worth the investment. I've had my setup for four years now and the only thing I've ever had to replace was a few dump seals and the motors (both of which eventually burn out.)

Showtime has some great stuff, though, so I can't rag on them. There cylinders are sweet, and you gotta love the low-cost/high-performance motors...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Icee Hott_@Dec 4 2002, 08:56 PM
> *i roll showtime. 4 chrome pumps, 12 batts, 4 adex dumps.*


 i roll on showtime up hear in ak not a lot of people run showtime in alaska


----------



## lowcaddy87

lol i guess not


----------



## 1229

Why is it on the Showtime website they advertise the old school black delta dump as their new street dump. This is not a new dump, although these are the only delta dumps that ever lasted. That is if they arent fakes like all the others used to be.


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by ogcaddy_@Feb 27 2003, 12:59 AM
> *Why is it on the Showtime website they advertise the old school black delta dump as their new street dump. This is not a new dump, although these are the only delta dumps that ever lasted. That is if they arent fakes like all the others used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 83 caddy

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 6 2002, 12:11 PM
> *Where you get your pumps from?????????*


 isn't that the theme song from prohopper? wait yes it is... i know it well. have it stuck in my head alot. lol :machinegun: others


----------



## SkinnyPimpN

I am more than happy with my HiLow setup. Unfortunately ordering HiLow products up here in Canada is very distracting.


----------



## SkinnyPimpN

Best place for Canadians in lower Ontario to buy HiLow products is WestSide Hydraulics in Buffalo the owners name is Pete.


----------



## CaptainNasty

Does anyone know the price for the "new toro" pump that showtime has on there website?? I want to get one of those fuckers!!!!!!!!


----------



## badass 64

what`s special about that pump? bigger pressure ports or what?


----------



## CaptainNasty

It's supposed to have like a piston inside or something, and it has where you can put air in it to up the pressure. but I just want one cus it's based off of what the del toro pumps are made like, and there shit be getting up with single pump.


----------



## badass 64

ok, cool. you can put air pressure in pro comp pumps from pro hopper allso, never tryed it thou...


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Dec 4 2002, 07:24 PM
> *Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.showtimehydraulics.com*


 man,that's a nice ass.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Dec 4 2002, 07:24 PM
> *Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.showtimehydraulics.com*


 man,that's a nice ass.


----------



## Wanna Hop 83

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Mar 25 2003, 03:25 PM
> *Does anyone know the price for the "new toro" pump that showtime has on there website?? I want to get one of those fuckers!!!!!!!!*


 Those pumps were going around $575 apiece but they dont make them anymore.


----------



## Guest

I ROLL ON HI-LOW!!!
KNEE DEEP CAR CLUB SAN DIEGO


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

FORGET "NO-SHOWTIME"!!! GET WITH OG SUPER NATURAL PARTS AND HAVE YOURSELF SWINGING ON THE BLVD.!!!!!!


----------



## Wanna Hop 83

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 24 2003, 03:22 PM
> *FORGET "NO-SHOWTIME"!!! GET WITH OG SUPER NATURAL PARTS AND HAVE YOURSELF SWINGING ON THE BLVD.!!!!!!*


 OK... But from the mouth of Big Punchie "most super naturals dont get down"... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

HIT ME UP AND WE CAN GET DOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## Wanna Hop 83

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 25 2003, 01:15 PM
> *HIT ME UP AND WE CAN GET DOWN!!!!!!!*


 Dont get get me wrong you can build some serious show-cars.... Bring something to the chicago picnic.... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

WHEN IS THE PICNIC? I HAVE TO GET MY CAR TRANSPORTER FIXED.


----------



## fresnosuenos

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 26 2003, 10:21 PM
> *WHEN IS THE PICNIC? I HAVE TO GET MY CAR TRANSPORTER FIXED.*


 Its June 22nd homie. Get that shit fixed and come show these fools its a super natural thing...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

IF IT'S OUT THE SHOP BY THEN I'LL ROLL ON TRU!!!!!!


----------



## OrangeCounty58

Think Blvd is having a show the same day in la.


----------



## vEGAs.DiPPiN

WUZ UP YALL? HELP ME OUT IF U CAN... IM STARTIN ON MY 80 CAPRICE 4 DOOR.. I WANT 4 CHROME SHOWTIME PUMPS, 8 AND 12 STROKES, 8 BATTERIES AND 10 SWITCHES... WILL 4 1/2 TONS IN THA FRONT GET ME HITTIN BACK BUMPER? WHAT TONS DO U RECOMMEND FOR THA FRONT THEN IF 4 1/2 ARENT GOOD ENOUGH... AND WUT TONS IN THA BACK?

THANKZ IN ADVANCE


----------



## 1LOWCHERO

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Apr 24 2003, 02:22 PM
> *FORGET "NO-SHOWTIME"!!! GET WITH OG SUPER NATURAL PARTS AND HAVE YOURSELF SWINGING ON THE BLVD.!!!!!!*


 Its hilarious how peeps say one dealer is better than another. I laugh at u all's, lol. This is what I hear "My stupid pump motor blew up after 2 licks, showtime/prohopper sux ass!!!" BLVD hydros are way better or this is better than that. Fuc, come on now. If showtime made their own motors it would be rich, and it would be called "British Wire Wheel Motor." But who makes the majority of motors that used by prohopper and showtime for the kits besides prestolite, SACO. So its not the dealer who parts are fucked, its the maker of them. Its like this, Dont blame your kid for not learning in school, blame the teacher for not teaching in a way he can learn. thats my penny, heads-up!!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by ProHopper_@Jan 29 2003, 08:15 AM
> *WHERE YOU GET YOUR PUMPS FROM.......
> WHERE YOU GET YOUR DUMPS FROM......
> HOW YOU MAKE IT HIT THE BACK..........
> GET THAT IN THAT CADILLAC...............
> 
> 1 NAME: PRO HOPPER
> 
> STILL NONE BETTER AT BUMPER SLAMMIN', BOULEVARD JAMMIN', OR JUST STRAIGHT SWANGIN'.
> 
> I don't get into i heard that this sucked about this company or such things like that, everyone that ever deals with a company numerous times is going to have at least one bitch or gripe about how it took forever or that they got the wrong thing for example, but then we have to figure everyone hires a dumb ass every now and again so don't hold it against the company as a whole. I order on regular from Pro Hopper, Showtime, Hi-Low, and even CCE, and they all get to me in the same time and my shop is in Florida so of course when I need something fast I pay the extra shipping so I don't have to hear a lot of snotty ass rich kid's whining about it, so just suck it up and wait or do something about it for yourself, there is no price to high when my shit breaks, I want it yesterday! :0 *


 very well said............. :biggrin:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE

> _Originally posted by hydrota2000+Dec 6 2002, 04:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hydrota2000 @ Dec 6 2002, 04:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin_@Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> *Where you get your pumps from?????????*


the champions use SHOWTIME. 

if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
IF YOU KNOW THE GAME AT ALL YOU WOULD REMEMBER THAT THE TRU CHAMPION IN HYDRAULICS IS MONDO & HI LOW THINK BOUT IT LEVA :machinegun: :burn: :twak: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Aug 18 2003, 09:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Aug 18 2003, 09:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2002, 04:50 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> Where you get your pumps from?????????*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> the champions use SHOWTIME.
> 
> if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:*
Click to expand...

IF YOU KNOW THE GAME AT ALL YOU WOULD REMEMBER THAT THE TRU CHAMPION IN HYDRAULICS IS MONDO & HI LOW THINK BOUT IT LEVA :machinegun: :burn: :twak: :angry: :angry: :angry:[/b][/quote]
Mondo is out of business :dunno: :dunno: :tears:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Sep 2 2003, 11:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Sep 2 2003, 11:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2003, 09:25 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2002, 04:50 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> Where you get your pumps from?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the champions use SHOWTIME.
> 
> if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> IF YOU KNOW THE GAME AT ALL YOU WOULD REMEMBER THAT THE TRU CHAMPION IN HYDRAULICS IS MONDO & HI LOW THINK BOUT IT LEVA :machinegun: :burn: :twak: :angry: :angry: :angry:*
Click to expand...

Mondo is out of business :dunno: :dunno: :tears:[/b][/quote]
YOU KNOW FOR SOMEONE WHO USED TO WORK ON HIS ON SHIT,YOU SURE TALK ALOT OF SHIT ,I CAN REMEMBER WHEN YOUR CHAPTER DIDNT BUY INTO THIS SHIT TALKIN THAT WOULD GO ON.WELL NOW YOUR IN IT !YOUR RIGHT THE HARD LINES IN YOUR TRUNK ARE TIGHT ,BUT THEY WOULD OF MORE TIGHT IF YOU AND YOUR CLUB WOULD OF DONE IT YOUR SELFS LIKE BEFORE.THATS WHY I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY YOUR JOCKING S 2 S .TO BAD HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU WERE COOL . AS FOR THE SHIT BETWEEN ME AND ZACK ...........THAT STAYS BETWEEN ME AND ZACK NOT RI FAMILY AND ME I HAVE BUILT CARS THAT HIT HIGHER AND HARDER THAN YOU SO LETS JUST SAY TO MY HATERS IN THE ROYAL FAMILY SEE YOU ON THE STREETS !!!!!!!!!! OH YEAH GOOOD JOB ZACK................... TO BAD MEME HAD TO HIT YOUR SWITCH FOR YOU TO SEE 32" NO FOR REAL GOOD JOB


----------



## Lowriderlegend63

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Sep 5 2003, 09:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Sep 5 2003, 09:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2003, 11:54 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2003, 09:25 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2002, 04:50 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> Where you get your pumps from?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the champions use SHOWTIME.
> 
> if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF YOU KNOW THE GAME AT ALL YOU WOULD REMEMBER THAT THE TRU CHAMPION IN HYDRAULICS IS MONDO & HI LOW THINK BOUT IT LEVA :machinegun: :burn: :twak: :angry: :angry: :angry:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Mondo is out of business :dunno: :dunno: :tears:*
Click to expand...

YOU KNOW FOR SOMEONE WHO USED TO WORK ON HIS ON SHIT,YOU SURE TALK ALOT OF SHIT ,I CAN REMEMBER WHEN YOUR CHAPTER DIDNT BUY INTO THIS SHIT TALKIN THAT WOULD GO ON.WELL NOW YOUR IN IT !YOUR RIGHT THE HARD LINES IN YOUR TRUNK ARE TIGHT ,BUT THEY WOULD OF MORE TIGHT IF YOU AND YOUR CLUB WOULD OF DONE IT YOUR SELFS LIKE BEFORE.THATS WHY I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY YOUR JOCKING S 2 S .TO BAD HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU WERE COOL . AS FOR THE SHIT BETWEEN ME AND ZACK ...........THAT STAYS BETWEEN ME AND ZACK NOT RI FAMILY AND ME I HAVE BUILT CARS THAT HIT HIGHER AND HARDER THAN YOU SO LETS JUST SAY TO MY HATERS IN THE ROYAL FAMILY SEE YOU ON THE STREETS !!!!!!!!!! OH YEAH GOOOD JOB ZACK................... TO BAD MEME HAD TO HIT YOUR SWITCH FOR YOU TO SEE 32" NO FOR REAL GOOD JOB[/b][/quote]
WOW, somebody's upset, all I said was Mondo went out of business :tears: didn't say it was a good thing just what I heard from Cali, thats why I have the :dunno guys there was hoping somebody could answer that? As for me talkin smack like I said I said it for Zack, until he got his account set up, now you notice he can talk for himself!!! As for me I never built hoppers just show cars man you should know that, you ever seen me in the hop pit :dunno: not for me man, the only car I ever had hoppin was my 63 but you always burn something up or break something so I don't really prefer to build hoppers, so you can hop higher than me, neeto :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: As for me doing things myself I still can and always will, but right now I don't have the shop I used to have in Longview, the house Im in now has a garage barely big enough to keep the car in so Its just easier to have Zack do the lines for me since I work so much up here maybe when I have a bigger shop and not working so much, since Im the only one who works and provides for my family then work is more important than me putting in my own hardlines,  :0 



Last edited by Lowriderlegend90 at Sep 7 2003, 02:05 PM


----------



## Side2Side

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Sep 5 2003, 10:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Sep 5 2003, 10:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2003, 11:54 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2003, 09:25 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2002, 04:50 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> Where you get your pumps from?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the champions use SHOWTIME.
> 
> if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF YOU KNOW THE GAME AT ALL YOU WOULD REMEMBER THAT THE TRU CHAMPION IN HYDRAULICS IS MONDO & HI LOW THINK BOUT IT LEVA :machinegun: :burn: :twak: :angry: :angry: :angry:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Mondo is out of business :dunno: :dunno: :tears:*
Click to expand...

YOU KNOW FOR SOMEONE WHO USED TO WORK ON HIS ON SHIT,YOU SURE TALK ALOT OF SHIT ,I CAN REMEMBER WHEN YOUR CHAPTER DIDNT BUY INTO THIS SHIT TALKIN THAT WOULD GO ON.WELL NOW YOUR IN IT !YOUR RIGHT THE HARD LINES IN YOUR TRUNK ARE TIGHT ,BUT THEY WOULD OF MORE TIGHT IF YOU AND YOUR CLUB WOULD OF DONE IT YOUR SELFS LIKE BEFORE.THATS WHY I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY YOUR JOCKING S 2 S .TO BAD HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU WERE COOL . AS FOR THE SHIT BETWEEN ME AND ZACK ...........THAT STAYS BETWEEN ME AND ZACK NOT RI FAMILY AND ME I HAVE BUILT CARS THAT HIT HIGHER AND HARDER THAN YOU SO LETS JUST SAY TO MY HATERS IN THE ROYAL FAMILY SEE YOU ON THE STREETS !!!!!!!!!! OH YEAH GOOOD JOB ZACK................... TO BAD MEME HAD TO HIT YOUR SWITCH FOR YOU TO SEE 32" NO FOR REAL GOOD JOB[/b][/quote]
It was an honor to have Mae Mae hit the switch for me, its not everyday you have a heavy hitter like that in the hop pits, he is a legend in the game and you gotta respect that  The fact of the matter is I can hit my own switch  



Last edited by Side2Side at Sep 8 2003, 11:49 AM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63

> _Originally posted by Side2Side+Sep 8 2003, 10:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Side2Side @ Sep 8 2003, 10:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2003, 10:38 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2003, 11:54 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2003, 09:25 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2002, 04:50 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> Where you get your pumps from?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the champions use SHOWTIME.
> 
> if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF YOU KNOW THE GAME AT ALL YOU WOULD REMEMBER THAT THE TRU CHAMPION IN HYDRAULICS IS MONDO & HI LOW THINK BOUT IT LEVA :machinegun: :burn: :twak: :angry: :angry: :angry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mondo is out of business :dunno: :dunno: :tears:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> YOU KNOW FOR SOMEONE WHO USED TO WORK ON HIS ON SHIT,YOU SURE TALK ALOT OF SHIT ,I CAN REMEMBER WHEN YOUR CHAPTER DIDNT BUY INTO THIS SHIT TALKIN THAT WOULD GO ON.WELL NOW YOUR IN IT !YOUR RIGHT THE HARD LINES IN YOUR TRUNK ARE TIGHT ,BUT THEY WOULD OF MORE TIGHT IF YOU AND YOUR CLUB WOULD OF DONE IT YOUR SELFS LIKE BEFORE.THATS WHY I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY YOUR JOCKING S 2 S .TO BAD HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU WERE COOL . AS FOR THE SHIT BETWEEN ME AND ZACK ...........THAT STAYS BETWEEN ME AND ZACK NOT RI FAMILY AND ME I HAVE BUILT CARS THAT HIT HIGHER AND HARDER THAN YOU SO LETS JUST SAY TO MY HATERS IN THE ROYAL FAMILY SEE YOU ON THE STREETS !!!!!!!!!! OH YEAH GOOOD JOB ZACK................... TO BAD MEME HAD TO HIT YOUR SWITCH FOR YOU TO SEE 32" NO FOR REAL GOOD JOB*
Click to expand...

It was an honor to have Mae Mae hit the switch for me, its not everyday you have a heavy hitter like that in the hop pits, he is a legend in the game and you gotta respect that  The fact of the matter is I can hit my own switch [/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

> _Originally posted by Side2Side+Sep 8 2003, 10:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Side2Side @ Sep 8 2003, 10:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2003, 10:38 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2003, 11:54 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2003, 09:25 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2002, 04:50 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> Where you get your pumps from?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the champions use SHOWTIME.
> 
> if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF YOU KNOW THE GAME AT ALL YOU WOULD REMEMBER THAT THE TRU CHAMPION IN HYDRAULICS IS MONDO & HI LOW THINK BOUT IT LEVA :machinegun: :burn: :twak: :angry: :angry: :angry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mondo is out of business :dunno: :dunno: :tears:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> YOU KNOW FOR SOMEONE WHO USED TO WORK ON HIS ON SHIT,YOU SURE TALK ALOT OF SHIT ,I CAN REMEMBER WHEN YOUR CHAPTER DIDNT BUY INTO THIS SHIT TALKIN THAT WOULD GO ON.WELL NOW YOUR IN IT !YOUR RIGHT THE HARD LINES IN YOUR TRUNK ARE TIGHT ,BUT THEY WOULD OF MORE TIGHT IF YOU AND YOUR CLUB WOULD OF DONE IT YOUR SELFS LIKE BEFORE.THATS WHY I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY YOUR JOCKING S 2 S .TO BAD HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU WERE COOL . AS FOR THE SHIT BETWEEN ME AND ZACK ...........THAT STAYS BETWEEN ME AND ZACK NOT RI FAMILY AND ME I HAVE BUILT CARS THAT HIT HIGHER AND HARDER THAN YOU SO LETS JUST SAY TO MY HATERS IN THE ROYAL FAMILY SEE YOU ON THE STREETS !!!!!!!!!! OH YEAH GOOOD JOB ZACK................... TO BAD MEME HAD TO HIT YOUR SWITCH FOR YOU TO SEE 32" NO FOR REAL GOOD JOB*
Click to expand...

It was an honor to have Mae Mae hit the switch for me, its not everyday you have a heavy hitter like that in the hop pits, he is a legend in the game and you gotta respect that  The fact of the matter is I can hit my own switch [/b][/quote]
what car did he hop that belongs to you? I hope not my old cutty


----------



## Lowriderlegend63

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Sep 8 2003, 10:59 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Sep 8 2003, 10:59 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2003, 10:48 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2003, 10:38 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2003, 11:54 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2003, 09:25 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2002, 04:50 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> Where you get your pumps from?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the champions use SHOWTIME.
> 
> if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF YOU KNOW THE GAME AT ALL YOU WOULD REMEMBER THAT THE TRU CHAMPION IN HYDRAULICS IS MONDO & HI LOW THINK BOUT IT LEVA :machinegun: :burn: :twak: :angry: :angry: :angry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mondo is out of business :dunno: :dunno: :tears:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU KNOW FOR SOMEONE WHO USED TO WORK ON HIS ON SHIT,YOU SURE TALK ALOT OF SHIT ,I CAN REMEMBER WHEN YOUR CHAPTER DIDNT BUY INTO THIS SHIT TALKIN THAT WOULD GO ON.WELL NOW YOUR IN IT !YOUR RIGHT THE HARD LINES IN YOUR TRUNK ARE TIGHT ,BUT THEY WOULD OF MORE TIGHT IF YOU AND YOUR CLUB WOULD OF DONE IT YOUR SELFS LIKE BEFORE.THATS WHY I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY YOUR JOCKING S 2 S .TO BAD HOMIE I THOUGHT YOU WERE COOL . AS FOR THE SHIT BETWEEN ME AND ZACK ...........THAT STAYS BETWEEN ME AND ZACK NOT RI FAMILY AND ME I HAVE BUILT CARS THAT HIT HIGHER AND HARDER THAN YOU SO LETS JUST SAY TO MY HATERS IN THE ROYAL FAMILY SEE YOU ON THE STREETS !!!!!!!!!! OH YEAH GOOOD JOB ZACK................... TO BAD MEME HAD TO HIT YOUR SWITCH FOR YOU TO SEE 32" NO FOR REAL GOOD JOB*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It was an honor to have Mae Mae hit the switch for me, its not everyday you have a heavy hitter like that in the hop pits, he is a legend in the game and you gotta respect that  The fact of the matter is I can hit my own switch *
Click to expand...

what car did he hop that belongs to you? I hope not my old cutty [/b][/quote]
I can answer that, He hopped a station wagon there are pics of it in the blvd entertainment hillsboro, the pics I took post in post your rides its the only wagon on there, :biggrin: Did see your old cutty do the damn thang though


----------



## Lowriderlegend63




----------



## Dressed2Impress

Fuck Y don't yall just grow the fuck up and drop it, lifes too short to be hating over bullshit....with all this hatered and annemosity theres alot of respect and freindship that has been lost and for what BULLSHIT.... thought we was all closer than that at one time....and beside that all yall are doing is making yourselves look pretty fuckin stupid in front of everyone here on layitlow...the childish bull shit needs to stop, stop the shit talkin, the hatin all that... its not worth it...we lowryde cause its our lifestyle, our hobby, our sport what ever the case may be. JUST FUCKIN DROP IT...END OF STORY......


----------



## WillisDfit

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Aug 18 2003, 10:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Aug 18 2003, 10:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2002, 04:50 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> Where you get your pumps from?????????*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> the champions use SHOWTIME.
> 
> if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:*
Click to expand...

IF YOU KNOW THE GAME AT ALL YOU WOULD REMEMBER THAT THE TRU CHAMPION IN HYDRAULICS IS MONDO & HI LOW THINK BOUT IT LEVA :machinegun: :burn: :twak: :angry: :angry: :angry:[/b][/quote]
Your gay :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## WillisDfit

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Aug 18 2003, 10:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Aug 18 2003, 10:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2002, 04:50 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> Where you get your pumps from?????????*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> the champions use SHOWTIME.
> 
> if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:*
Click to expand...

IF YOU KNOW THE GAME AT ALL YOU WOULD REMEMBER THAT THE TRU CHAMPION IN HYDRAULICS IS MONDO & HI LOW THINK BOUT IT LEVA :machinegun: :burn: :twak: :angry: :angry: :angry:[/b][/quote]
I did a little research on you bkrsfieldhomie your a fucking rip off artist my homie in the malibu tells me, you stroked him hard, for those of you who dont know who he is, Watch out for AJ'S Custom Hydraulics he will take you for everything you got, I heard a bunch of stories about this shady motherfucker, watch out Pacific Northwest Homies  Just a heads up on this shady motherfucker :0


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

how much are your torpedo cylinders 8"


----------



## Wanna Hop 83

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 19 2003, 09:34 PM
> *how much are your torpedo cylinders 8"*


 8"s are $144 but there on special $20's off but you have to buy the torpedo's cup and doughnut....I have 6"s torpedo's :biggrin:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE

> _Originally posted by WillisDfit+Sep 10 2003, 04:23 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WillisDfit @ Sep 10 2003, 04:23 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2003, 10:25 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2002, 04:50 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> Where you get your pumps from?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the champions use SHOWTIME.
> 
> if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> IF YOU KNOW THE GAME AT ALL YOU WOULD REMEMBER THAT THE TRU CHAMPION IN HYDRAULICS IS MONDO & HI LOW THINK BOUT IT LEVA :machinegun: :burn: :twak: :angry: :angry: :angry:*
Click to expand...

I did a little research on you bkrsfieldhomie your a fucking rip off artist my homie in the malibu tells me, you stroked him hard, for those of you who dont know who he is, Watch out for AJ'S Custom Hydraulics he will take you for everything you got, I heard a bunch of stories about this shady motherfucker, watch out Pacific Northwest Homies  Just a heads up on this shady motherfucker :0[/b][/quote]
LISTEN YOU PUNK ASS LITTLE BITCH I HAVE ONLY WORKED ON TWO MALIBUS WHICH ONE ARE YOU TALKING BOUT. AND WHERE ARE YOU FROM ? AND THE ONLY THING PEOPLE HAVE TO LOOK OUT FOR ARE PUNK BITCHES LIKE YOU WHO SPREAD STORIES BOUT OTHERS GET A LIFE LEVA. :twak:


----------



## 1LOWCHERO

Come on bro's,


----------



## WillisDfit

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Sep 21 2003, 10:58 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Sep 21 2003, 10:58 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2003, 04:23 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2003, 10:25 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2002, 04:50 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> Where you get your pumps from?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the champions use SHOWTIME.
> 
> if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF YOU KNOW THE GAME AT ALL YOU WOULD REMEMBER THAT THE TRU CHAMPION IN HYDRAULICS IS MONDO & HI LOW THINK BOUT IT LEVA :machinegun: :burn: :twak: :angry: :angry: :angry:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I did a little research on you bkrsfieldhomie your a fucking rip off artist my homie in the malibu tells me, you stroked him hard, for those of you who dont know who he is, Watch out for AJ'S Custom Hydraulics he will take you for everything you got, I heard a bunch of stories about this shady motherfucker, watch out Pacific Northwest Homies  Just a heads up on this shady motherfucker :0*
Click to expand...

LISTEN YOU PUNK ASS LITTLE BITCH I HAVE ONLY WORKED ON TWO MALIBUS WHICH ONE ARE YOU TALKING BOUT. AND WHERE ARE YOU FROM ? AND THE ONLY THING PEOPLE HAVE TO LOOK OUT FOR ARE PUNK BITCHES LIKE YOU WHO SPREAD STORIES BOUT OTHERS GET A LIFE LEVA. :twak:[/b][/quote]
Little huh, :roflmao: :roflmao: Im 6'7 and 345 you little midget and does it matter which one is my homie's car you did, you probably fucked both owners over thats why you don't know who Im talkin about, you can't even recall how many people you have screwed over thats a bad sign and just shows other people that Im right, watch out everybody  You lucky I don't live in the Pac Northwest anymore talkin all that shit :angry:  :burn: :burn: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE

Little huh, [roflmao.gif] [roflmao.gif] Im 6'7 and 345 you little midget and does it matter which one is my homie's car you did, you probably fucked both owners over thats why you don't know who Im talkin about, WOOPTY FUCKIN WOO YOU GOT ME MISTAKEN FOR SOMEONE ELSE . GET ON ALREADY STUPID, AND LIKE LOWRIDERLEGEND LIKES TO SAY, GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY BUISNESS AND GET SOME OF YOUR OWN.


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE

HEY MIKE HOPE YOU DON'T MIND IF USED YOUR SAYING


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE

> _Originally posted by WillisDfit+Sep 22 2003, 02:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (WillisDfit @ Sep 22 2003, 02:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2003, 10:58 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2003, 04:23 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2003, 10:25 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2002, 04:50 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> Where you get your pumps from?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the champions use SHOWTIME.
> 
> if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF YOU KNOW THE GAME AT ALL YOU WOULD REMEMBER THAT THE TRU CHAMPION IN HYDRAULICS IS MONDO & HI LOW THINK BOUT IT LEVA :machinegun: :burn: :twak: :angry: :angry: :angry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did a little research on you bkrsfieldhomie your a fucking rip off artist my homie in the malibu tells me, you stroked him hard, for those of you who dont know who he is, Watch out for AJ'S Custom Hydraulics he will take you for everything you got, I heard a bunch of stories about this shady motherfucker, watch out Pacific Northwest Homies  Just a heads up on this shady motherfucker :0*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> LISTEN YOU PUNK ASS LITTLE BITCH I HAVE ONLY WORKED ON TWO MALIBUS WHICH ONE ARE YOU TALKING BOUT. AND WHERE ARE YOU FROM ? AND THE ONLY THING PEOPLE HAVE TO LOOK OUT FOR ARE PUNK BITCHES LIKE YOU WHO SPREAD STORIES BOUT OTHERS GET A LIFE LEVA. :twak:*
Click to expand...

Little huh, :roflmao: :roflmao: Im 6'7 and 345 you little midget and does it matter which one is my homie's car you did, you probably fucked both owners over thats why you don't know who Im talkin about, you can't even recall how many people you have screwed over thats a bad sign and just shows other people that Im right, watch out everybody  You lucky I don't live in the Pac Northwest anymore talkin all that shit :angry:  :burn: :burn: :twak: :twak:[/b][/quote]
HEY IF I'M GAY THEN THAT MUST MAKE YOU A *** :0 WHAT PART OF THE PAC NW DID YOU LIVE IN? WAS IT YAK OR SEA? :dunno:


----------



## LowriderLegend

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE_@Sep 24 2003, 01:39 AM
> *HEY MIKE HOPE YOU DON'T MIND IF USED YOUR SAYING*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No not at all, I kind of like the saying got it from somebody else on here :biggrin: This same motherfucker was dogging my ride anyway, bitch ass Willis :twak: :twak: 



Last edited by LowriderLegend at Sep 24 2003, 10:56 AM


----------



## WillisDfit

> _Originally posted by BKRSFLDHOMIE+Sep 24 2003, 02:44 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BKRSFLDHOMIE @ Sep 24 2003, 02:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2003, 02:24 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2003, 10:58 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2003, 04:23 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2003, 10:25 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2002, 04:50 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin--big pimpin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 6 2002, 01:11 PM
> Where you get your pumps from?????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the champions use SHOWTIME.
> 
> if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF YOU KNOW THE GAME AT ALL YOU WOULD REMEMBER THAT THE TRU CHAMPION IN HYDRAULICS IS MONDO & HI LOW THINK BOUT IT LEVA :machinegun: :burn: :twak: :angry: :angry: :angry:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did a little research on you bkrsfieldhomie your a fucking rip off artist my homie in the malibu tells me, you stroked him hard, for those of you who dont know who he is, Watch out for AJ'S Custom Hydraulics he will take you for everything you got, I heard a bunch of stories about this shady motherfucker, watch out Pacific Northwest Homies  Just a heads up on this shady motherfucker :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LISTEN YOU PUNK ASS LITTLE BITCH I HAVE ONLY WORKED ON TWO MALIBUS WHICH ONE ARE YOU TALKING BOUT. AND WHERE ARE YOU FROM ? AND THE ONLY THING PEOPLE HAVE TO LOOK OUT FOR ARE PUNK BITCHES LIKE YOU WHO SPREAD STORIES BOUT OTHERS GET A LIFE LEVA. :twak:*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Little huh, :roflmao: :roflmao: Im 6'7 and 345 you little midget and does it matter which one is my homie's car you did, you probably fucked both owners over thats why you don't know who Im talkin about, you can't even recall how many people you have screwed over thats a bad sign and just shows other people that Im right, watch out everybody  You lucky I don't live in the Pac Northwest anymore talkin all that shit :angry:  :burn: :burn: :twak: :twak:*
Click to expand...

HEY IF I'M GAY THEN THAT MUST MAKE YOU A *** :0 WHAT PART OF THE PAC NW DID YOU LIVE IN? WAS IT YAK OR SEA? :dunno:[/b][/quote]
You got it wrong bitch, I got nothing but love for the ladies sorry to dissappoint you and it doesn't matter where Im from and fuck you lowriderlegend and your fake ass linc its a bucket


----------



## LunaticMark

i think that this has gone far enough... this is not a shit talking topic. It's a topic about our forum sponsor. Please end this ridiculous arguement here. 

Willis, I hate to disagree with you, but I have seen Lowriderlegend's Linc and it is by no means a bucket!!! Since you talk all this about others rides... where's yours???? Show us pics of what you got that is so much better than the rest!!!


----------



## WillisDfit

Here's my ride, not much but all I have :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1064429249.jpg

You got a good point VegasHopper, Im done with these two


----------



## LowriderLegend

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Sep 24 2003, 11:23 AM
> *i think that this has gone far enough... this is not a shit talking topic. It's a topic about our forum sponsor. Please end this ridiculous arguement here.
> 
> Willis, I hate to disagree with you, but I have seen Lowriderlegend's Linc and it is by no means a bucket!!! Since you talk all this about others rides... where's yours???? Show us pics of what you got that is so much better than the rest!!!*


 You are right VegasHopper, I appologize to the forum sponser for arguing with Bkrsfieldhomie, we just had a dissaggrement and now its all good and sorry for ruining the topic :ugh: :ugh: But damn as for you Willis, I can't stand you man always dissen my shit and your ride she is hot but it isn't a low low I put a lot of time and pride into my car and thanks for the compliment VegasHopper I really needed it, man everybody always dissen my shit on here but its all good, just opinions  Boy and to think I could have just avoided all this shit if I wouldn't talk for other people


----------



## BigWillieD

sorry for dogging your ride, they banned me for that :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## $outh$idePlayer

showtime hmm one of the best id say if i dident have hilow it would definatly be showtime!


----------



## BigWillieD

> _Originally posted by $outh$idePlayer_@Sep 28 2003, 02:10 PM
> *showtime hmm one of the best id say if i dident have hilow it would definatly be showtime!*


----------



## nissanminitrucker

i like prohopper.... great prices and good quality but all distributors suck because of poor machining and the grades of the materials.. but pro hopper is the not as bad as say ..... cce or reds


----------



## -2-5-3-

SHOWTIME IZ DA SHIZNIT. I'M RUNNIN' 2PUMPS(MARZOCCHI HEADS),4 BATTERIES, ALL 8" CYLINDERS, AND 8 SWITCHES IN A MAHOGANY BOX(TO MATCH DA WOOD WHEEL). SHH, DON'T TELL NOBODY.


----------



## -2-5-3-

SHOWTIME IZ DA SHIZNIT. I'M RUNNIN' 2PUMPS(MARZOCCHI HEADS),4 BATTERIES, ALL 8" CYLINDERS, AND 8 SWITCHES IN A MAHOGANY BOX(TO MATCH DA WOOD WHEEL). SHH, DON'T TELL NOBODY. 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## air280

..... 



Last edited by air280 at Oct 8 2003, 08:41 PM


----------



## Lowriderlegend63

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Oct 3 2003, 11:47 PM
> *SHOWTIME IZ DA SHIZNIT. I'M RUNNIN' 2PUMPS(MARZOCCHI HEADS),4 BATTERIES, ALL 8" CYLINDERS, AND 8 SWITCHES IN A MAHOGANY BOX(TO MATCH DA WOOD WHEEL). SHH, DON'T TELL NOBODY.
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [[url]http://www.geocities.com/tegojua/Picture.jpg/img][/url][/b][/quote]
> [img]http://www.geocities.com/tegojua/Picture.jpg :biggrin:*


----------



## stigs106

i aint build a lowrider but i am looking to start, when you get a set up does it all ave 2 b from 1 company or cant you jus mix n match to geet tha best of tha lot???


----------



## Lowriderlegend63

> _Originally posted by stigs106_@Oct 14 2003, 05:27 AM
> *i aint build a lowrider but i am looking to start, when you get a set up does it all ave 2 b from 1 company or cant you jus mix n match to geet tha best of tha lot???*


 I wouldn't recomend that, stick with one brand


----------



## NoseUpIsuzu

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Oct 4 2003, 12:47 AM
> *SHOWTIME IZ DA SHIZNIT. I'M RUNNIN' 2PUMPS(MARZOCCHI HEADS),4 BATTERIES, ALL 8" CYLINDERS, AND 8 SWITCHES IN A MAHOGANY BOX(TO MATCH DA WOOD WHEEL). SHH, DON'T TELL NOBODY.
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [[url]http://www.geocities.com/tegojua/Picture.jpg/img][/url][/b][/quote]
> you barely even have a set up to back up showtime but im not gonna hate i personelly liiike prohopper i've had their product since day one & it never let me down. :cool:*


----------



## juicedinsanta12

http://www.layitlow.com/images/sponsors/Sh...ics_480x640.jpg
fuck this bitch is good


----------



## 100%STREET

Showtime's got it all prestolite adex fenner marzocchi what else is there??


----------



## bigjaydogg

> _Originally posted by BackYardHydraulics_@Oct 25 2003, 02:38 PM
> *Showtime's got it all prestolite adex fenner marzocchi what else is there??*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOC501

IM RUNNING 4 SHOWTIME COMP. PUMPS 4 BLOWPROOF DUMPS
COMP. 6'S IN FRONT W/5 TON COILS AND COMP. 16'S IN REAR WITH 3 TON "CHAINBRIDGED" OF COARSE 10 BATTS 
16 SWITCH BOX,A SEPERATE 4 SWITCH ON THE DASH, AND A SINGLE SWITCH FOR CLOWNIN TIME 

MARK IS GOOD PEOPLE
*****SHOWTIME REPRESENT*****


----------



## locogoat11

hey i am from odessa texas. and we stood a 1952 chevy belair.
bomb. and a 1969 chevy belair. we run nothing but CCE power.
and were also the newest cce distributor in texas. 
heres the name and number if ya what a serious hopper.
FAT DADDYS HOME OF THE LOCOGOAT.
#(432)335-0619.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63

> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Nov 4 2003, 02:22 PM
> *hey i am from odessa texas. and we stood a 1952 chevy belair.
> bomb. and a 1969 chevy belair. we run nothing but CCE power.
> and were also the newest cce distributor in texas.
> heres the name and number if ya what a serious hopper.
> FAT DADDYS HOME OF THE LOCOGOAT.
> #(432)335-0619.*


 I always thought and heard that CCE = GARBAGE???? Isn't this a Showtime Post?


----------



## sneakyboy1

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Nov 12 2003, 01:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Nov 12 2003, 01:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--locogoat11_@Nov 4 2003, 02:22 PM
> *hey i am from odessa texas. and we stood a 1952 chevy belair.
> bomb. and a 1969 chevy belair. we run nothing but CCE power.
> and were also the newest cce distributor in texas.
> heres the name and number if ya what a serious hopper.
> FAT DADDYS HOME OF THE LOCOGOAT.
> #(432)335-0619.*


I always thought and heard that CCE = GARBAGE???? Isn't this a Showtime Post?[/b][/quote]
AMEN


----------



## locogoat11

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90+Nov 12 2003, 02:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lowriderlegend90 @ Nov 12 2003, 02:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--locogoat11_@Nov 4 2003, 02:22 PM
> *hey i am from odessa texas. and we stood a 1952 chevy belair.
> bomb. and a 1969 chevy belair. we run nothing but CCE power.
> and were also the newest cce distributor in texas.
> heres the name and number if ya what a serious hopper.
> FAT DADDYS HOME OF THE LOCOGOAT.
> #(432)335-0619.*


I always thought and heard that CCE = GARBAGE???? Isn't this a Showtime Post?[/b][/quote]
this might be a showtime post but CCE is the better of both.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by locogoat11_@Nov 4 2003, 03:22 PM
> *hey i am from odessa texas. and we stood a 1952 chevy belair.
> bomb. and a 1969 chevy belair. we run nothing but CCE power.
> and were also the newest cce distributor in texas.
> heres the name and number if ya what a serious hopper.
> FAT DADDYS HOME OF THE LOCOGOAT.
> #(432)335-0619.*


 WHEN?????I WAS AT THE SHOW LAST YEAR,AND THE CAR HAD PROBLEMS........WENT TO ABOUT 40''......NOT DISSEN OR NOTHIN'
JUST WONDERING IF YOU GOT IT TO WORK......THOUGHT IT WAS COOL TO SEE AN OLDIE HOPPIN'


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Nov 16 2003, 03:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Nov 16 2003, 03:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--locogoat11_@Nov 4 2003, 03:22 PM
> *hey i am from odessa texas. and we stood a 1952 chevy belair.
> bomb. and a 1969 chevy belair. we run nothing but CCE power.
> and were also the newest cce distributor in texas.
> heres the name and number if ya what a serious hopper.
> FAT DADDYS HOME OF THE LOCOGOAT.
> #(432)335-0619.*


WHEN?????I WAS AT THE SHOW LAST YEAR,AND THE CAR HAD PROBLEMS........WENT TO ABOUT 40''......NOT DISSEN OR NOTHIN'
JUST WONDERING IF YOU GOT IT TO WORK......THOUGHT IT WAS COOL TO SEE AN OLDIE HOPPIN'[/b][/quote]


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Nov 16 2003, 06:45 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Perro

> _Originally posted by hydrota2000_@Dec 6 2002, 02:50 PM
> *if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:*


 :roflmao:


----------



## SinCityRoller

whats wrong with pro hopper? :dunno: :0


----------



## hydrota

Showtime works too


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Nov 16 2003, 04:47 PM
> *Showtime works too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 is this your truck hydrota


----------



## hydrota

> _Originally posted by RICH+Nov 16 2003, 11:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (RICH @ Nov 16 2003, 11:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--hydrota_@Nov 16 2003, 04:47 PM
> *Showtime works too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this your truck hydrota[/b][/quote]
yes


----------



## caliswangin916

CRAZY.... :thumbsup:


----------



## locogoat11

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Nov 16 2003, 03:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BlackMagicHydraulics @ Nov 16 2003, 03:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--locogoat11_@Nov 4 2003, 03:22 PM
> *hey i am from odessa texas. and we stood a 1952 chevy belair.
> bomb. and a 1969 chevy belair. we run nothing but CCE power.
> and were also the newest cce distributor in texas.
> heres the name and number if ya what a serious hopper.
> FAT DADDYS HOME OF THE LOCOGOAT.
> #(432)335-0619.*


WHEN?????I WAS AT THE SHOW LAST YEAR,AND THE CAR HAD PROBLEMS........WENT TO ABOUT 40''......NOT DISSEN OR NOTHIN'
JUST WONDERING IF YOU GOT IT TO WORK......THOUGHT IT WAS COOL TO SEE AN OLDIE HOPPIN'[/b][/quote]
got it up standing at 119 inches.


----------



## jojo

cool man :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by jojo_@Nov 24 2003, 11:52 AM
> *cool man :cheesy:*


 BIG JOJO GOT S A BIG BODY LAC DOING 130 PLUS,,,ON ALL PRO HOPPER


----------



## 4pumpedCL

Here's my buddie's car...representin' Showtime.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

WHY DID YOU DO ALL THAT CLEAN WORK, AND USE THE SHITTEST SLO-DOWNS ON THE MARKET....IS THAT WHAT WAS SUPPLIED????


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

dude, you should had used some faucet style slowdowns... that setup is to nice to have those slowdowns...


----------



## Volv_lo

4pumpedcl

Is your buddies motors higher than the reservoirs??

Or is it the picture looking like that?

Clean set up.. :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by locogoat11+Nov 12 2003, 02:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (locogoat11 @ Nov 12 2003, 02:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2003, 02:04 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin--locogoat11*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> *@Nov 4 2003, 02:22 PM
> hey i am from odessa texas. and we stood a 1952 chevy belair.
> bomb. and a 1969 chevy belair. we run nothing but CCE power.
> and were also the newest cce distributor in texas.
> heres the name and number if ya what a serious hopper.
> FAT DADDYS HOME OF THE LOCOGOAT.
> #(432)335-0619.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I always thought and heard that CCE = GARBAGE???? Isn't this a Showtime Post?*
Click to expand...

this might be a showtime post but CCE is the better of both.[/b][/quote]
lol .....


----------



## EDDIEA408

what shops in the greater Bay Area carry your products? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridincalivato

HOPPOS....pure performance...


----------



## Guest

:0 :0 :0 :0 



Last edited by Equipped Customs at Jan 18 2004, 03:16 AM


----------



## 94Fleetwood

got my blocks yesterday...but they don't say prestolite   












Last edited by 94Fleetwood at Feb 18 2004, 09:46 AM


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwood_@Feb 18 2004, 08:44 AM
> *got my blocks yesterday...but they don't say prestolite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ametek is the same thing, I believe they actually bought out prestolite... they were the ones building them for prestolite anyway...


----------



## 94Fleetwood

> _Originally posted by vegashopper+Feb 18 2004, 10:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vegashopper @ Feb 18 2004, 10:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--94Fleetwood_@Feb 18 2004, 08:44 AM
> *got my blocks yesterday...but they don't say prestolite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ametek is the same thing, I believe they actually bought out prestolite... they were the ones building them for prestolite anyway...[/b][/quote]
 

Thanks - I figured it was something since they looked identical


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Had nothing but problems out of blocks! :angry: 



Last edited by 61 Impala on 3 at Feb 24 2004, 02:54 PM


----------



## 94Fleetwood

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 24 2004, 02:53 PM
> *Had nothing but problems out of blocks! :angry:*


 it seems like everyone has 1 extreme or the other with them...


----------



## Real's Hydraulics

It's all good.


----------



## 94Fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Real's Hydraulics_@Feb 28 2004, 04:15 PM
> *It's all good.*


 :uh:


----------



## rcooney1

i love my blocks. never had any problems with them whatsoever cept for my old 64 belair but the wiring on that was HORRIBLE everywhere so it was the previous owners fault. plus they're super clean looking and flat on the bottom so can place anywhere. and a lot easier wiring!


----------



## 94Fleetwood

> _Originally posted by rcooney1_@Mar 4 2004, 08:06 PM
> *i love my blocks. never had any problems with them whatsoever cept for my old 64 belair but the wiring on that was HORRIBLE everywhere so it was the previous owners fault. plus they're super clean looking and flat on the bottom so can place anywhere. and a lot easier wiring!*


 exactly :biggrin:


----------



## 77CADDY

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Dec 4 2002, 06:24 PM
> *Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.showtimehydraulics.com*


 im getting ready to open up shop, how do i become a showtime distributer?


----------



## Real's Hydraulics

Cool site.


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

JUST FAX OVER A COPY OF YOUR FEDERAL TAX NUMBER TO 559 229 9110...AND I WILL SEND YOU OUT PRICING AND BANNERS


THANKS


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Mar 8 2004, 09:45 AM
> *JUST FAX OVER A COPY OF YOUR FEDERAL TAX NUMBER TO 559 229 9110...AND I WILL SEND YOU OUT PRICING AND BANNERS
> 
> 
> THANKS*


 this is chaio from sandiego (love your product man) showtimes the shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Very nice


----------



## Volv_lo

I have this ad in my book...

damn fine ass on this girl... :biggrin: 

COOL AD MARK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Real's Hydraulics

NICE WEB SITE.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Real's Hydraulics_@Apr 16 2004, 09:45 PM
> *NICE WEB SITE.   *


 That's all friendly competition...I like that shit holmes!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Real's Hydraulics

IT'S ALL GOOD. NICE WEB SITE.


----------



## pimpdahydroclown

i had cce pump personly there junk and now i roll with showtime and hi low pumps only there awsome only one i havent had any problems with


----------



## Unity_Jon

Managed to eventually get through to Showtime, Damn they're busy and as i had email correspondence with Mark G i needed to speak to him direct, managed it after persevering, the poor guy that was trying to help me must have been getting pissed that i wouldn't deal with him LOL...

Spoke to Mark, sorted my kit order, excellent service, now i just have to sit and wait for delivery to the UK....

Superb service, hope the kits is as good, i have no doubts it will be :biggrin: 



Last edited by Unity_Jon at Jun 21 2004, 11:51 PM


----------



## stevie d

showtime ..what happend to rays new 6 bolt mains i thought they were the best available ,i didnt know showtime did integrated dumps in there pumps :dunno:


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

WHAT?


----------



## Eric

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Jun 28 2004, 09:43 AM
> *WHAT?*


 ooooooooooooooookkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay











sorry, I couldn't resist :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 25 2004, 03:56 PM
> *showtime ..what happend to rays new 6 bolt mains i thought they were the best available ,i didnt know showtime did integrated dumps in there pumps :dunno:*


 i just couldnt warrant paying out to Ray and then paying out for Chrome...i dont have the patients for all that, so after checking out Lyndons pumps, and then Neils i decided Dammn they're nice looking and went with Showtime, seeing as Pro-hopper never bothered getting back to me....

It was a pretty hard decision for me to commit too but Ray understands and my ride will be about the show factor...


Further to my earlier post above


> *Spoke to Mark, sorted my kit order, excellent service, now i just have to sit and wait for delivery to the UK....
> 
> Superb service, hope the kits is as good, i have no doubts it will be  *



bearing in mind it was supposed to ship on MON 13th it seemed to be taking a while for delivery, imagine my horror when i emailed for a tracking number early on FRi 25th, the reply came late om the 25th and what do you know... the shipping details were pickup - FRI 25th :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

I reckon they 'forgot' about the damn order until my email turned up   not impressed and still waiting, i hear good things cme to those that wait, just glad it wasnt urgent and i did get a seemingly good deal, will just have to wait and see whats in the boxes when it arrives..... pretty frustrating though. Will email Mark whenthe kit arrives with the dealy details, shame really as he said he'd pack it himself and ship it immediately when i was on the phone to him 

must have been a mix up right ?


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

JON,

I GAVE YOU A REALLY GOOD DEAL ON ALL THE PRODUCTS....WE HAVE GREAT SERVICE BRO...TO GET SMASHED ON HERE BY YOU AFTER I GAVE YOU THE HOOKUP IS A TRIP...I RECEIVED THE MONEY FROM MY CONTROLLER ON THE 18TH FRIDAY...IT WAS INVOICED ON THE 21ST MONDAY...WE WAITED 1 DAY FOR THE 4 BLOCKS THAT I SENT OUT TO GET DOUBLE POLISHED FOR YOU, BECAUSE OF YOUR PARTNER LYNDON AND THE CLUB OVER THERE IN ENGLAND, I WANTED THE KIT TO BE PERFECT TO REPRESENT THE UK...THEN I CALLED DHL ON THE 22ND AND 23RD FOR THE PICKUP AND THEY PICKED UP ACTUALLY JON, ON THE 24TH AT 4:27 PM NOT THE 25TH...SO THERE YOU HAVE IT...HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR KIT....



MARK


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Mark, 

I am a showtime dealer and am getting raped on shipping. I was hoping you could help me out....


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

CALL ME WITH THE NAME OF YOUR SHOP AND I WILL GO BACK AND LOOK AT SOME OF YOUR ORDERS TO CHECK SHIPPING...CALL ME ON YOUR NEXT ORDER AND I WILL HOOK YOU UP....WE GO RIGHT OFF OF OUR UPS 2004 RATE BOOK, PLUS YOU HAVE TO REMEMBER UPS CHARGES US 7.50 PER BOX (FOR COD) THAT THEY PICK UP MONEY FOR....SO IF YOU HAVE A 2 PUMP KIT...YOUR LOOKING AT 
30.00 JUST IN COD CHARGES ON TOP OF THE ACTUAL FREIGHT CHARGES...

THANKS,
MARK


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Jun 29 2004, 07:35 AM
> *JON,
> 
> I GAVE YOU A REALLY GOOD DEAL ON ALL THE PRODUCTS....WE HAVE GREAT SERVICE BRO...TO GET SMASHED ON HERE BY YOU AFTER I GAVE YOU THE HOOKUP IS A TRIP...I RECEIVED THE MONEY FROM MY CONTROLLER ON THE 18TH FRIDAY...IT WAS INVOICED ON THE 21ST MONDAY...WE WAITED 1 DAY FOR THE 4 BLOCKS THAT I SENT OUT TO GET DOUBLE POLISHED FOR YOU, BECAUSE OF YOUR PARTNER LYNDON AND THE CLUB OVER THERE IN ENGLAND, I WANTED THE KIT TO BE PERFECT TO REPRESENT THE UK...THEN I CALLED DHL ON THE 22ND AND 23RD FOR THE PICKUP AND THEY PICKED UP ACTUALLY JON, ON THE 24TH AT 4:27 PM NOT THE 25TH...SO THERE YOU HAVE IT...HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR KIT....
> 
> 
> 
> MARK*


 Woooaaa

(time for me to apolgise...)

Yes you did give me a really good deal and i have stated that, i also said the best things come to those that wait... 



> *Spoke to Mark, sorted my kit order, excellent service, now i just have to sit and wait for delivery to the UK....
> 
> Superb service, hope the kits is as good, i have no doubts it will be *


originally i was concerned the delay was with the shipping company as i know that happens, thats why i waited patiently and then asked for a shipping no., i was just concerned that they didnt pick up the goods until the Fri (according to their UK office) after i was told it would ship on the previous monday when the order was placed.....
had i known the extra trouble you had gone too i wouldnt have been quite so concerned over the time scale, i just thought allthe gear was stacked in the warehouse, picked, packed and posted.

I didnt want to vent at you personally via email (it could have been due to anyone and any number of things) but found the delay very frustrating as can be seen in my previous post  

You need to understand that sending that much cash to the USA is a worry / gamble for people in the UK, we hear many horror stories of goods not turning up etc.

surely you can understand my concern ? 

Anyone reading this with an ounce of sense will see that i was just being impatient and wary, and it wasnt actually a reflection on your service and definately not on your goods.

Sorry Mark.  

<god i feel like a dumb ass> :twak:


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

JON...IT ALL GOOD...ITS ALL GOOD TO SHARE YOUR EXPERIENCES HERE ON LAYITLOW....THATS WHAT FORUMS ARE FOR...BUT IF YOU WANT TO VENT YOUR FRUSTRATIONS..CALL US OR EMAIL ME DIRECT...THATS WHAT IM HERE FOR BRO....BUT ITS ALL GOOD..


MARK


----------



## unity_neil

I gotta say, my order almost beat me back from the US! it arrived 2 days later (4 or 5 days total) which I thought was real good. Having said that I paid whilst over there gettin the tour and stuff (cheers Mark)

So I reckon it just shows that the day your bank says the money goes from your account isnt the same day the other person gets it. It may be electronic banking etc. but it dont seem to be fast.

I wonder what the bank do with your money for 3 days? probably bankrolling a Poker tournament or something?

My bank quoted me 6-8 weeks if I paid a foreign (US) check into my UK account! and that would've been a check from a blue chip, fortune 100 company!

did you get the powerballs too Jon? cant beat em!


----------



## hardbangings10

show time is the shit, only thing i use in my ride is showtyme


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

sup mark, its bad-ass to see your the forum sponer...just wanted to let LIL know, when i was deployed, i shot hima email, and he's gonna hook me up now that im back...i should order my juice in about a week or two at the latest bro...waiting for military money, is like waitng for a crack-head to pay up!!!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

Sup Guys ? Whats the best PUMP on the maket?


----------



## kiwilac

Sup Mark from this Cam from FLR CUSTOMS, (FLR HYDRAULICS) im doin all the installs at the shop just like to say your products are great keep up the good work.
Here are some pics of the shop.


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

SUP CAM...

DOING BIG THINGS IN NEW ZEALAND... LOOKS GOOD BRO..
ITS SHOWTIME!!!!!


MARK


----------



## Unity_Jon

A quick message to Mark & family sending my condolences and those from the rest of Unity on losing a family member. Hope everything settles down for you real quick, its never easy but time is a great healer, you never forget but it does get easier, and our thoughts are with you.


It would be really cool if everyone could post messages of condolances in here rather than blowing up Marks email making more of a headache for him when he returns next week.


----------



## Chris

My buddy had ordered a setup a couple weeks ago..it was the one on sale with the coils and when received the blocks were badly scratched, backing plates were scratched, the motors didn't fit, the cylinders were mis matched, wrong size fittings for the cylinders

now i dunno if anybody else had these problems or it was just this one setup...so some feedback would be good....now my buddy and i had called showtime and were directed to the tech line and I left a message but never heard back an haven't called again....so dunno if we should continue to pursue this or just leave it and live with it....

i'll try to get somne pictures up later of the scratches on the pumps


----------



## Unity_Jon

Its worth following up if you're really not happy with what you have, just be polite about it and i'm sure something will get sorted if its out of the ordinary.


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

HAVE YOUR BOY CALL ME DIRECT AND I WILL REPLACE WHATEVER YOUR NOT HAPPY WITH, AS FAR AS QUALITY...THIS PAST MONTH HAS BEEN CRAZY FOR US, BUT CALL ME AT 800 732 9866 AND ASK FOR MARK...

SORRY, FOR THE INCONVENIENCE

MARK


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Sep 10 2004, 10:33 PM
> *HAVE YOUR BOY CALL ME DIRECT AND I WILL REPLACE WHATEVER YOUR NOT HAPPY WITH, AS FAR AS QUALITY...THIS PAST MONTH HAS BEEN CRAZY FOR US, BUT CALL ME AT 800 732 9866 AND ASK FOR MARK...
> 
> SORRY, FOR THE INCONVENIENCE
> 
> MARK
> [snapback]2207528[/snapback]​*


i will have him call you...thank you for the reply


----------



## ace of spades

Thanks Chris.

Mark: My names Dan I'm the guy that ordered the kit...I appreciate your interest in fixing all of this up. Ill give you a call early next week and we can sort it out.


----------



## Eric

Mark will take care of you

:thumbsup:


----------



## Booyaa63

Questions: 

On the china steel block , the one advertised for 69 dollars, are the pressure plate rod holes recessed so standard size rods will fit?

Do you sell the "heavyweight" block seperate, if so how much?


----------



## 77monte4pumps

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Oct 8 2004, 09:29 PM
> *Questions:
> 
> On the china steel block , the one advertised for 69 dollars, are the pressure plate rod holes recessed so standard size rods will fit?
> 
> Do you sell the "heavyweight" block seperate, if so how much?
> [snapback]2279022[/snapback]​*


these are good questions


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

THEY TAKE THE LONG RODS AND NUTS.....THE COST ON THE HEAVYWEIGHT BLOCK IS 69.00 EACH

THANKS


----------



## E Money408

Is Del Toro's Custom hydro a distributor of Showtime products and are there still in Gilroy cuz news around the San Jose area is that moved somewhere in Morgan Hill.


----------



## wizard408SJHL

I Just moved from San Jo to Elk grove sacramento and Im looking for a motor 
where can I go to buy one in this side of town (showtime motor)


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

DEL TORO IS STILL IN GILROY, AT THE SAME LOCATION.
IN SAC YOU CAN CALL CRAZY'S HYDROS, AND ASK FOR J...916 648-9120


MARK


----------



## white link 93

question? i have a 2 pump setup with four batteries in series and i need a charger what 2 buy? and a price range if possible?


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

WE HAVE A US CHARGER UP TO 6 IN SERIES..2 YEAR WARRANTY FOR 269.00


THANKS


----------



## himbone

reason i dont like showtime parts they are cheaply made and knockoffs of good working products, ie prestolite verse their lookalikes. Next the great unbreakable balljoints , they sell them as a direct bolt in in any impala, sounded good so i ordered some when they got to me you have to fill all existing holes and enlarge the center one the ball joint goes thru??? hmmm kinda hard to do when your shit is already chromed. If you know what your doing you can make showtime work, if you dont know about hydrosfind a shopor broker that actually has a car or lifted one before


----------



## Ulysses 2

I dont know about the balljoints, but everything Ive bought from Showtime was just what they advertised. their motors ARE Prestolite, even the cheapest one. In fact they are who I recommend anybody whos getting their first set-up from to go to. 
ALL SHOWTIME EQUIPMENT IVE USED HAS BEEN JUST WHAT THEY REPESENTED IT AS,in fact im getiing 2 moters from them today. They even seem to beat alot of the Competion in price.
Seems like you dont know what youre talking about or you just want to start something.


----------



## himbone

actually ulsseyes im not the type of guy to start something on here but only stating my personal exp with showtime and there staff. I dont know about you but i been lowriding for almost 10 years and used multiple setups from all dof companies all have there good and bad aspects.. showimes prices are great compared to alot of other companies....... I wont dispute that. but i am the type of guy who actually goes out with my car planning on hitting my switches not just pulluing up to a spot and droppin it abit. So that being said i want someting that will last in my trunk. currently i run 2 pumps 12 batts with one prestolite block to each pump. before a recent show i decided to step it up to 8 batts to my front pump, now my current setup has been running the orig block for over 3 years no problem.... so mark recommends their bigger version of the prestolite block that can handle 8 batts no problem says he.. I hook it up lift car up and down and head to show pull up in pit and get on the car what do i end up with ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? a trunk full of smoke and a burnt up block.... after show i switch beack to my old prestolite and all is good again, cheap knockoff


----------



## himbone

parts and no knoiwedle of what they are selling is what i dont like.. In the time ive been lowriding ive never seen a company that has never came out with there own car built by them, hilows had lots so has prohopper, reds, cce porkys the list goes on and on till u get to SHOWTIME who has ever heard marks name get called to pull his car toi the sticks at a hop or dance I know i havent, if i did i might think differently of them, just my opinion and im not trying to start shtt on here i got better things to do,


----------



## Volv_lo

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Volv_lo

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

quit hating!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nuff said


----------



## E Money408

IS FREAK SHOW THE HIGHEST HOPPER IN THE WORLD CUZ NICK PECK SAYS THAT HIS YELLOW WAGON IS THE HIGHEST HOPPER IN THE WORLD  JUST WONDERING.


----------



## sixtyfourchevy

that truck hopper is so dumb looking.


----------



## Volv_lo

sure it aint pretty, ITS A FREAK!!!

but its one hell of an acomplishment.


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

HIMBONE,

ITS ALL GOOD BRO...IF YOUR NOT HAPPY WITH A PRODUCT YOU PURCHASED FROM ME, I WILL REPLACE IT FOR YOU AT NO CHRAGE. I WILL EVEN CALL TAG IT FOR YOU TO SAVE ON FREIGHT... WE HAVE ALWAYS TRIED TO TAKE CARE OF THE CUSTOMER...ALWAYS. AND AS FAR AS ME PERSONALLY HAVING A HOPPER, I DONT HAVE THE TIME BRO. I RUN THE BOOTH AND EMPLOYEES. THATS WHY I HAVE MY EMPLOYEES. I WANT TO THANK RICHARD FOR POSTING JUST 2 OF THE VEHICLES WE HAVE. WE HAVE NOTHING TO PROVE, JUST WANT TO SET THE RECORD STRAIGHT. AGAIN I WILL RETURN ANYTHING YOU ARE NOT 100% COMPLETELY SATISFIED WITH...


MARK
SHOWTIME HYDRAULICS
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
COAST TO COAST
1962 IMPALA
1994 FLLETWOOD DAILY DRIVER


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Any chance you'll be marking down the price on the Solid Carrier Bearing??

Thanks!


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

RIGHT NOW....THATS THE BEST I CAN DO...IM TRYING TO NEGOTIATE A BETTER PRICE AS WE SPEAK...HOPEFULLY SOON


THANKS,
MARK


----------



## HydroCutlass86

<<< nuthin but showtime for me


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

MARK CAN YOU GIVE US SOME INFO ON THE ZEUS PUMPHEAD, MAYBE SOME PICTURES, AND IS IT A BETTER ALUMINUM ? AND WHAT # GEARS DO THEY COME IN ?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Dec 5 2004, 04:31 PM
> *MARK CAN YOU GIVE US SOME INFO ON THE ZEUS PUMPHEAD, MAYBE SOME PICTURES, AND IS IT A BETTER ALUMINUM ? AND WHAT # GEARS DO THEY COME IN ?
> [snapback]2477074[/snapback]​*


all sizes bro 7 and above :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

what about the rest of my ? 's


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

THE ZUES IS COMING IN #9 AND # 11 ONLY...THEY ARE MADE OUT OF ALUMINUM AND BRASS..ALL MADE IN THE USA...THEY WILL BE AVAILABLE APPROX JAN 15TH...THE PHOTO IS IN THE AD FOR THIS MONTHS LOWRIDER...

MARK


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

whats the price tag on them ?? and roughly how much more pressure and flow to they produce caompred to marocchi ?


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Dec 7 2004, 08:36 AM
> *THE ZUES IS COMING IN #9 AND # 11 ONLY...THEY ARE MADE OUT OF ALUMINUM AND BRASS..ALL MADE IN THE USA...THEY WILL BE AVAILABLE APPROX  JAN 15TH...THE PHOTO IS IN THE AD FOR THIS MONTHS LOWRIDER...
> 
> MARK
> [snapback]2481861[/snapback]​*



the two best gear # on the market, #9 and #11 :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Dec 7 2004, 09:08 AM
> *whats the price tag on them ?? and roughly how much more pressure and flow to they produce caompred to marocchi ?
> [snapback]2481940[/snapback]​*



man rick, this pump head will blow out the marocchi, now if you compare it to the marzocchi, it'll be different hahaha :biggrin: HEY!!! Imma post some pictures tonight of some stuff i'm getting for you as an Xmas gift LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

I think imma get me two of those steel blocks for $50 bucks hehee


----------



## Ulysses 2

Hey, Im wondering about the Prestolite Old School Plus Motors, Im told they are strong as hell but they wont spin as fast as some other motors at the same power. Any suggestions or other motor I can order that are nearly as good? How much will I notice the differance? The car isnt a Hardcore hopper, 2 pumps to the nose runnig at 72 volts


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by HittinSwitchez_@Dec 5 2002, 04:03 AM
> *REPRESENTIN SHOWTIME ALL DAY EVERY DAY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 4 HEAVY WEIGHT PUMPS & 3 ADEX DUMPS & 14 WORKAHOLIC BATTERYZ  4 SWITCHEZ + MY SWITCH HANDLE
> " WHEN YOUR READY TO HIT BACK BUMPER CALL SHOWTIME!!!!!"
> "TAKE THE JUNK OUT THA TRUNK AND PUT IN SHOWTIME!!
> uffin:  uffin:    uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]308873[/snapback]​*


Got any pics of your ride hiting back bumper.........We want to see it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderlovin65

hey mark i e-mailed you and you told me to call your tec but i dont have time so can you please write me back and help me solve my problem (anybody can help me) i did all the work my self in my garage it looks profesenal but its not hitting like its supposed to and i got everything from showtime, the new intemadator pump 8 battries (group 31) tryed all 3 different spring 3-5 tons and it is still not wroking like its supposed to fatty block big hoses and the largest ported ram that show time sells oh its only single all thought theres 3 pumps its 2 to the rear and the intemadator to the front all 8 batteries are going topthe front so can sombody please help me

if you would like to see the car and setup please go to

http://www.lowconspiracy.com/photo_album.0.html9.0.html

OR

http://www.lowconspiracy.com/photo_album.0.html10.0.htmlR

DOIN BIG THANGS


----------



## mcfadonna

Im gonna have to hit you up here soon Showtime. Hopefully moving to Denver from Sac wont pose a problem with shipping. Do you have a dealer here in Colorado?


----------



## lowriderlovin65

hey can ysomeone please write me back and help me solve my problem (anybody can help me) i did all the work my self in my garage it looks profesenal but its not hitting like its supposed, i got a single pump setup its the new show time intimadator pump to the front.... i have 8 battries (group 31) juicing it... i tryed tryed all 3 different spring 3-5 tons and it is still not whopping to its full potintial... i marzachi.. fatty block big hoses and the largest ported ram that show time sells... can sombody please help me.. what should my car be hitting and how can i fix it.. i have the setup in a box chev please check out the photos...
if you would like to see the car and setup please go to

http://www.lowconspiracy.com/photo_album.0.html9.0.html

OR

http://www.lowconspiracy.com/photo_album.0.html10.0.htmlR

DOIN BIG THANGS


----------



## juandik

I wanna say thanks to mark for hookin me up,showtime cylinders the only way to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Feb 8 2005, 12:18 AM
> *hey can ysomeone please write me back and help me solve my problem (anybody can help me) i did all the work my self in my garage it looks profesenal but its not hitting like its supposed, i got a single pump setup its the new show time intimadator pump to the front.... i have 8 battries (group 31) juicing it... i tryed tryed all 3 different spring 3-5 tons and it is still not whopping to its full potintial... i marzachi.. fatty block big hoses and the largest ported ram that show time sells... can sombody please help me.. what should my car be hitting and how can i fix it.. i have the setup in a box chev please check out the photos...
> if you would like to see the car and setup please go to
> 
> http://www.lowconspiracy.com/photo_album.0.html9.0.html
> 
> OR
> 
> http://www.lowconspiracy.com/photo_album.0.html10.0.htmlR
> 
> DOIN BIG THANGS
> [snapback]2695154[/snapback]​*


HIT ME UP BIG DAWG AT 800 732 9866
WE WILL GET UP THERE...EVEN IF I HAVE TO GIVE YOU A NEW SET OF COILS....


MARK...800 732 9866


----------



## lowriderlovin65

yeah thnks mark but i have bought all brand new 3-5 tons coils and they all performed the same


----------



## granpa

what kind of price for a two pump setup, complete shipped to ohio 45804, thanks p.s chrome and black price on both


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Feb 7 2005, 11:18 PM
> *hey can ysomeone please write me back and help me solve my problem (anybody can help me) i did all the work my self in my garage it looks profesenal but its not hitting like its supposed, i got a single pump setup its the new show time intimadator pump to the front.... i have 8 battries (group 31) juicing it... i tryed tryed all 3 different spring 3-5 tons and it is still not whopping to its full potintial... i marzachi.. fatty block big hoses and the largest ported ram that show time sells... can sombody please help me.. what should my car be hitting and how can i fix it.. i have the setup in a box chev please check out the photos...
> if you would like to see the car and setup please go to
> 
> http://www.lowconspiracy.com/photo_album.0.html9.0.html
> 
> OR
> 
> http://www.lowconspiracy.com/photo_album.0.html10.0.htmlR
> 
> DOIN BIG THANGS
> [snapback]2695154[/snapback]​*



what gear are you using and what psi?


----------



## topless65

i'm running 2 pro chrome pumps with #13 pumpheads, 3/4" fittings and 8 batts to the front..(all showtime) on a ragtop. 65impala....and i need to buy some showtime springs..which ones would be the best ? i'm thinking 3.5 comp.


----------



## lodirty

need a good shop in the medwest. still whatting on my adex sticker that should have come with my adex when i bought it ????? but i love my ShowTime set up. thank u :biggrin:


----------



## Booyaa63

ordered some tank rods to use with their 3/4 steel block, sent regular length ones and they dont work.........................


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Apr 24 2005, 03:50 PM
> *ordered some tank rods to use with their 3/4 steel block, sent regular length ones and they dont work.........................
> [snapback]3045391[/snapback]​*


that's cuss you suck LOL hahaha... 

j.k. Mr. bOOOOOYAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## juicd86

looking for company that sells stainless tubing for hydros
3/8 diam with .035 wall thickness, ive used on return lines before, but was wondering will it hold up on the pressure side?

thanks


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Mar 25 2005, 08:11 PM
> *what gear are you using and what psi?
> [snapback]2907815[/snapback]​*


WHAT GEAR ARE YOU RUNNING IN THE INTIMIDATOR PUMP?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Apr 24 2005, 03:50 PM
> *ordered some tank rods to use with their 3/4 steel block, sent regular length ones and they dont work.........................
> [snapback]3045391[/snapback]​*


DID THE SAME TO ME, CALL THEM THEY WILL SENT YOU A FREE SET.


----------



## BBIGBALLING

Ordered some telescopic cylinder one wasn't working right so ya just told me to send it back I did to hope give me a problem cause my car on stands need it back asap


----------



## KROME83KUTTY

I LIVE IN CARSON CITY NEVADA ANYONE NEAR HEAR THAT CAN INSTALL SWITCHES


----------



## HAITIAN-FOR-LIFE

DOSE ANY ONE HAVE PICS OF THERE SETUP'S :biggrin:


----------



## impalabuilder.com

I would like to give 2 Huge :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for the customer service that Showtime puts out.. especially James.. if something isn't in stock they called me back to let me know that so I knew not to expect it.. then called me back once the parts were back in stock to let me know they were shipping out.

Thanks Showtime
-Goin Low Customs


----------



## Chevillacs

SHOWTIME I NEED HELP QUICK PLEASE

maybe u could help me out. this guy is sellin his 2 pump kit here for cheap n he claims that its all ugraded to competition except the cylinders i think but how could i check if the dumps and pump heads are the competition ones?
and when they say they are comp. do they mean that the dumps are italian dumps? and that the pump heads are marzoochis?
HOW MUCH WOULD ALL THIS COST?
Chrome 2 pump 4 dump pro street setup.

Kit includes:
2 Chrome pumps 
2 polished blocks with showtime ingraving
2 chrome showtime backplates
All your fittings required
2 slow downs
4 check valves
4 competion dumps
#6 high pressure hoses
4 Three prong switchs
2 6 prong switchs
2 12 prong switchs
8" street series cylinders
chrome switch plate
15 foot intertwined color coded switch cord
4 pressured accumelator (245 psi each)
4 showtime powerballs


----------



## 67cutty

i was runnin 2pump chrome competition kit w/power balls 8"in front and 12"in the rear. i just took them out and its at hoppos gettin a 4pump hoppos kit installed. http://hoppos.com/zproduct.asp?productid=9


----------



## lil c

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 14 2004, 10:35 PM~2404030
> *actually ulsseyes im not the type of guy to start something on here but only stating my personal exp with showtime and there staff.  I dont know about you but i been lowriding for almost 10 years and used multiple setups from all dof companies all have there good and bad aspects..  showimes prices are great compared to alot of other companies....... I wont dispute that.  but i am the type of guy who actually goes out with my car planning on hitting my switches not just pulluing up to a spot and droppin it abit.  So that being said i want someting that will last in my trunk. currently i run 2 pumps 12 batts with one prestolite block to each pump.  before a recent show i decided to step it up to 8 batts to my front pump, now my current setup has been running the orig block for over 3 years no problem....  so mark recommends their bigger version of the prestolite block that can handle 8 batts no problem says he.. I hook it up lift car up and down and head to show pull up in pit and get on the car what do i end up with ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? a trunk full of smoke and a burnt up block.... after show i switch beack to my old prestolite and all is good again,  cheap knockoff
> *



on the big prestolite blocks you do have a good point. those fuckers burn up fast. other then that all of there products to me work just fine , but you have to know what you are doing.


----------



## Carlo King

I've been rollin' Showtime for years,and more to come.Represent!


----------



## bdbob45

Showtime it's all the way live!!!! What is your trunk???? If it not showtime don't show it.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1987regal

i got some i have a pair of 4 1/2 blacks to the front with 5 1/4 turns on it and i only hop it a lil still new on the switch so im only getting like a foot and a half but now they lay to the floor like if they arnt any good before i had 2 inch of play before lock up and now its like 5inch i mean top of tire is inside the fender any one use them or recomend better ones. i have a v6 in it.


----------



## turnin-heads

Just put the crome 3 tons in the front of my 82 cutty.. i get no movement what so ever.. any help please pm me...

just got my new double 45degree 1/2 inch port in today.. looks great and wild!


----------



## DROPMASTER

2 Showtime pumps, 10 batteries, man im happy


----------



## 1987regal

hey wuts up i bought a comp kit from show time they gave me good shit they said gold motors that could handel up 2 ten batts i put 8 to them and snaped the shaft on one and the other is ready to go. there switches keep frieing same with there silinoieds ive had to replace almost the hole kit thanks to reds im re doing it with ther stuff. they told me to take them the car and they re do it and look it over fo just the cost of parts no labor mow thats customer service. show time hasent even responded to my Q about y there 4 and a half ton coils just gave out or y i blew one of there hoses in the back just trying to lock it up. so id recomend reds. good help.


----------



## DROPMASTER

> the champions use SHOWTIME.
> 
> if your on a budget i guess prohopper would do---> econohopper :biggrin:


IF YOU KNOW THE GAME AT ALL YOU WOULD REMEMBER THAT THE TRU CHAMPION IN HYDRAULICS IS MONDO & HI LOW THINK BOUT IT LEVA :machinegun: :burn: :twak: :angry: :angry: :angry:[/quote]
Mondo is out of business :dunno: :dunno: :tears:
[/quote]
pro hopper and HI LOW are cool but if you wont the best its SHOWTIME.


----------



## IMPERIAL KING

show time


----------



## hangingloose_4u

Any one selling power balls for a good price?


----------



## wired61

SHOWTIME is the best!!...and Mark is the man... 

................................................Maurice 

ill post pics of my showtime set-up


----------



## jerryshydraulics

This car has some showtime stuff in it works great for me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS

nice


----------



## japSW20

dam you prohopper,tryed o order some shit today (dec 23) and you guys are closed,when will you reopen?


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

MERRY XMAS BRO MARK :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

what'up bro mark hope you had a goog chrismas and new year looking foward 2 the 2006 lowrider season .....holla back


----------



## Hmadhopper

hey carlton remember me Dan with the street truck dancer from chi town the one in my arcive...


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd

wattupp..how much would it be for a setup for 1993 cadi fleetwood?..for 2 pumps 8" front and 12" rear cuz im tryin to get me a good enough setup..im not tryin to get it as a hoppper or radical hop or anything u know,,just a nice clean setup..where i can still make the car lay pretty low and atleast three wheel which im guessin to get the powerballs..maybe lik 8 batterys to start off ??..if u got any ideas , let me know..thanxxx


----------



## lowered_impression

Went to Fresno today. Visited Showtime. Mark showed me around. :biggrin: Great guy. Answered all my questions was very willing to take time outa his busy day to show me their operation and sell me some stuff I needed. I would recomend these guys to everybody! Great Company, Great Guy (Mark) Wicked deals!
Thanks Mark


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Free Daytons!!!! :thumbsup: 

Thanks Showtime. :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg

thou i had a small order 4 slowdowns and 2 cylinder kits ... 

i ordered friday maybe thurs ... they arrived today :biggrin: 

great service ... tis the season to make that UPS guy put in work!  


shouldn't be too long and i'll be ordering again !


----------



## unity_neil

I ordered some Shocks and Sols and they were shipped to my door (USA to England) within a week. Awesome service as ever thanks Mark!

p.s. friends of ours are still waiting for their shipment from *a different* supplier 2-3 weeks later! Shoulda gone to Showtime!


----------



## Unity_Jon

:biggrin:


----------



## unity_neil

Showtime in print UK Style!

http://www.chpltd.com/acw/taildrag.html


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by unity_neil_@Apr 4 2006, 08:00 AM~5176325
> *
> 
> p.s. friends of ours are still waiting for their shipment from *a different* supplier 2-3 weeks later! Shoulda gone to Showtime!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## tarunhari

> *p.s. friends of ours are still waiting for their shipment from *a different* supplier 2-3 weeks later! Shoulda gone to Showtime!*


 :uh:


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Apr 16 2006, 02:10 PM~5254288
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## ChicoCaprice

SHOWTIME. NUFF SAID! :0


----------



## HittinThemSwitches




----------



## Wickeddragon68

SHOWTIME ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kazma64

*
showtime all day everyday newyork stizyle*


----------



## unforgiven50insp

Showtime :thumbsup: 
Its how I roll....
















But I wish they sold Sacos


----------



## Caddy4DatAZZ

:cheesy:


----------



## elsylient

showtime is o.k
but just now hang up with them and they said they nolonger carry 12 s and 14''cylinders only 10s and 8s
thats fucken sucks.


----------



## ITSSHOWTIME

WE CARRY EVERY SIZE, JUST NOT IN THE CHROME

MARK


----------



## Rob @ RNL

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@May 27 2006, 01:03 AM~5504250
> *Showtime :thumbsup:
> Its how I roll....
> But I wish they sold Sacos
> *


I Do call me


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.




----------



## DJ TWYST

YO!!! I NEED THE TOTAL COST OF THESE SHIPPED TO 30106. SEND ME AN PM!!!

DONUTS-2PAIR

REGULAR CUPS(TOP)-1PAIR(IF ANY)

REGULAR CUPS(BOTTOM COIL-OVER)-1PAIR(IF ANY)

SHOW BALLS- 1 PAIR

MY GUESS TOTAL(NOT THE SHIPPING TOTAL) CAME ABOUT $166.00. BUT I NEED THE ACTUAL TOTAL PRICE SHIPPED.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

SHOWTIME RULES :biggrin:


----------



## Caddy4DatAZZ

Showtime....How long before you have more piston kits in stock?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

my set up


----------



## 85cutty

EY, i hear theres goin to be a sale on some shotime shit, whens this goin down... and is everything gonna be marked down? :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher

HEY MARK YOU STILL SELLING PRESTOLITE PLUS MOTORS


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Sep 7 2006, 01:25 AM~6121461
> *HEY MARK YOU STILL SELLING PRESTOLITE PLUS MOTORS
> 
> 
> *


I was gonna ask that.


----------



## MALO

you talk bout respect?, I havnt heard this much shit talkin since the streets of Chula Vista. What happened to all the positivity, and lettin your ride talk the shit on the streets.
B easy.....


----------



## DuezPaid

I got my parts Mark, those cylinders look good wih the 1/2" port thanks for the good deal too. Hope you change your mind about dropping the hydraulics.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Jun 15 2006, 01:05 PM~5612095
> *WE CARRY EVERY SIZE, JUST NOT IN THE CHROME
> 
> MARK
> *


sup mark will call.......2morrow

thanks 4 the love sir ,carlton/bermuda triangle


----------



## ALL DAY

anyone got any backing plate rods......i need 8 of them! let me know


----------



## Chaotic Lows

im a businnes man your a business man are you gonna let cce get over on you or are you gonna take the business cce has free shipping would you match that :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid

cce's shipping isnt free its included in the prices so it stacks up higher than if you paid shipping once. cce's whole website is misleading.


----------



## northbay

yeah if i was Mark from showtime i would tell u to fuck off with your cheap ass


----------



## Chaotic Lows

yeah but your not so why don't you fuck off i was yalkin to mark any ways


----------



## Chaotic Lows

thanks for the info duezpaid :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

no neeed to be rude ese


----------



## SoTexCustomz

hey vato whats wrong with your vato??


----------



## PUFFINALLDAY

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Oct 30 2006, 09:39 PM~6477091
> *cce's shipping isnt free its included in the prices so it stacks up higher than if you paid shipping once. cce's whole website is misleading.
> *


Very TRUE, I've Stated this before. CCE VERY MISLEADING! :biggrin: 
DuezPaid Thanks for also pointing it out!


----------



## 86cutt

how much are a set of 8" chrome strokes shipped to 97124 pm me a price thanks


----------



## 77towncar

thanks for the chinas adex 2 blew up the next day and to pressure locked right away on 36 volts that was a waste of 600 dollars thanks again :thumbsdown:


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Nov 11 2006, 06:20 PM~6549017
> *thanks for the chinas adex 2 blew up the next day and to pressure locked right away on 36 volts that was a waste of 600 dollars thanks again :thumbsdown:
> *


do you have pix


----------



## T BONE

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Nov 11 2006, 07:20 PM~6549017
> *thanks for the chinas adex 2 blew up the next day and to pressure locked right away on 36 volts that was a waste of 600 dollars thanks again :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## 77towncar

ill ad pix this week they blew the bottom plate off the dump my car was on adrive on host just rased it up to get the car off and one of them blew oil every where


----------



## T BONE

:uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze

so is showtime still selling hydraulic's?


----------



## Sqvarec

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 20 2006, 06:16 AM~6601943
> *so is showtime still selling hydraulic's?
> *


x2 i'm curious about that too...

ok fuck it i've just found the topic :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lowriderlovin65

y dont showtime have single pump kits, for us broke ass people?


----------



## BODINE

i like SHOWTIME


----------



## DROPMASTER

i love my showtime


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by ITSSHOWTIME_@Jun 15 2006, 07:05 PM~5612095
> *WE CARRY EVERY SIZE, JUST NOT IN THE CHROME
> 
> MARK
> *


hello mark what´s up bro


----------



## pacozloloz

WHAT WOULD BE WRONG IF I HEAR THE MOTOR KICKIN IN MY PUMP ...BUT FRONTEND WILL NOT GO UP....AND ...HELP


----------



## 3whlcmry

> _Originally posted by pacozloloz_@Feb 1 2007, 05:41 PM~7149925
> *WHAT WOULD BE WRONG IF I HEAR THE MOTOR KICKIN IN MY PUMP ...BUT FRONTEND WILL NOT GO UP....AND ...HELP
> *


close ur slowdown and hit the switch again if it goes up and stays up one of your dumps may be stuck open if it still wont raise then it can be ur check valves. the key or pump head


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

just spoke to mark personally, im getting showtime, and they're here to stay!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

order is in, my kits on the way!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

theres no time like SHOWTIME...











:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Feb 21 2007, 10:34 AM~7315473
> *order is in, my kits on the way!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


kit is in...assembly to come this weekend!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG




----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Mar 2 2007, 03:45 AM~7385775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ

bad ass switch plate :thumbsup:


----------



## Silentdawg

What does it take to get an invoice via fax or mail from Mark and showtime? I have spoken to Mark and he knows what I want, even wrote it all down, I also called several times and sent messages to him to get some kind of reply but no answer, been two weeks now..

Anyone got the number to Pitbull or BM? 
Need some service up in this mofo..


----------



## lowriderlovin65

hey mark got my stuff in today.. looks good. i was the one that orderd the block and powerball and stuff on monday.. thanks again


----------



## abescustoms

what up mark and all the fellas from showtime props from abe in the bay area 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## capriceman75

so they're back in bussiness sorta speak


----------



## GYNX718

I STAY ROLLIN SHOWTIME...GOT THA 3 CHROME PUMP SET UP SO I HIT THA DRIVE THRU ON 3 WHEEL...HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by HittinThemSwitches_@May 10 2006, 06:10 PM~5403589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats crazy i called a former distributor after tax time about a chrome 1/2 competion pump ..and they treid taxing me $425 damn it man ..

still single pumpin! 

hey Mark you got any info on where we could find some 3/4 and 1" aluminuim showtime blocks 


Midwest Rhyderz rely on Showtime .. hope your here to stay


----------



## VAMPS87CUTLASS

WAS UP EVERY BODY,,,,,,,WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF SHOW TIME
FAT BLOCK DOUBLE PORT OUT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,SHOWTIME FAT BLOCK
WITH 2 PORTS OUT,,,,,,,,,WILL I HAVE ENOUGH PRESURE,,,,,,,,
IS THE BLOCK GOOD TO HOP WITH,,,BETTER THAN JUST GETTING
A REGULAR 1 PORT FAT BLOCK,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK,,,
BREAKING MY DOUBLE PUMP 2 A SINGLE PUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KADILAKIN

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG




----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 14 2007, 10:04 PM~7901443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice dogg


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 14 2007, 10:04 PM~7901443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice dogg


----------



## toons

RIP big rich.repin az MAJESTICS to the fullest we are missing you hommie


----------



## BIG NICK

:biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

RIP Showtime... :tears:


----------



## Scrilla

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 16 2007, 07:38 PM~8321450
> *RIP Showtime... :tears:
> *




:dunno:


----------



## texican

i got showtime but there website sucks good product though


----------



## abescustoms

r.i.p what :twak: 
to the top


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 16 2007, 06:38 PM~8321450
> *RIP Showtime... :tears:
> *


they aint going nowhere...just getting rid of there street shit!!! nothing but comp shit now...!!!


----------



## suzuki289

this link is not working. Does show time have an actual website that shows their products?


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by suzuki289_@Mar 18 2010, 03:22 PM~16928446
> *this link is not working. Does show time have an actual website that shows their products?
> *


i think they are out of business


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 18 2010, 03:09 PM~16928722
> *i think they are out of business
> *


x2


----------



## Ked O.P.

so Showtime is no more right? They are history, right? Over... done with ... finished?  :0


----------



## suzuki289

so thats it, i guess that answers my question. i will not be puttin show time in my car! does any one have good pump sugestions im trying to juice my 79 brougham


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by suzuki289_@Mar 22 2010, 04:45 PM~16964426
> *so thats it, i guess that answers my question. i will not be puttin show time in my car! does any one have good pump sugestions im trying to juice my 79 brougham
> *


BMH


----------

